# Honestly...



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What the **** are we doing. Yeah, we knew this team was going to be blown up sooner rather then later but these two deals don't make any sense. Gerald's a salary dump when we could have gotten more value and the Mohammed trade is just stupid. MJ's taking advice from Richardson to prepare for a lockout I guess. 

I think we still owe the Bulls a 1st so what's the point of even doing badly?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't see the Mohammed deal at all. Unless I am missing something we're taking back the same amount of money while we're giving up a very useful player for a guy who probably doesn't remember the way to the scorer's table. 

We did the Wallace deal because Henderson has been playing so well for a pittance compared to what the other Gerald makes...Hell watch how many times we run the curl for Henderson late in games or run plays to iso him on the baseline. It looks like we've made a conscious decision to roll the dice with him and I couldn't argue the point...I'd just rather we'd trade Jack's bitchy decrepid ass instead.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess MJ decided that the extra revenue from two home playoff games wasn't worth paying Wallace. Looks like Indiana will get that 8th spot now. New Jersey could possibly make a run for it as well, although they are pretty far back. 

The situation with Stephen Jackson could turn ugly as well, he tends to mail it in when he feels like his teams lose talent, that's how he got out of Golden State. I bet MJ ships him out this offseason too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we're going to release Peterson and Sean Marks. I'd really like an explanation of what we gain by making that trade. Nazr is a good player. We traded him for trash and I don't see how we even save any of MJ's ****ing money. ****ing go sell some Nissans or some french fries if you're desperate for money. 

Bonnell says Oakley and another coach had to scrimmage today and we're only going to suit up 8 or 9 tonight .


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

MJ clearing out Wallace so he can start at the 3 next year :laugh:


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't mind the Gerald trade, Pryz is an underrated center who will do some dirty work (rebounding, setting screens, blocking shots, etc.), plus he's an expiring deal, which are a treasure in this age of the NBA.

This team was going no where, something had to be done. You can't just keep hovering around 8th in the east and expect to keep fans in the seats and contend in the future. We aren't in NY or LA. Charlotte isn't an ideal landing ground right now for FAs, outside of MJ owning the franchise.

If we can get a few cornerstones in place via the draft (like we did with Zo and LJ with the Hornets), then fans will get excited, and it will make this place a much more lucrative place for Free Agents.

I look upon the OKC Thunder with envy. That used to be Charlotte. We were an up and coming city, with a new team, the only pro franchise in the city, and the atmosphere was captivating for a number of years. We had young stars who provided excitement each and every year, and it was fun to go to a game. 

Then we had our hearts ripped because of greed, and our once beloved hornets shipped off to another city.

Maybe the atmosphere of young exciting players that win is what MJ is trying to get back to, and what I think honestly (sans a group of superstars teaming up here (Dwight Howard)) will be the only thing to bring back the Charlotte Hornets type electric atmosphere.

Maybe, that's what MJ is trying to get back to.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

At this point youth, cap space, and draft picks are Charlotte's best bet, but those Diop and Carroll contracts are just brutal. Jax should be able to be moved for an expiring next year, and Diaw could either play out his deal or be moved for a younger asset, but having Diop and Carroll eat up 11 million in cap space in the summer of 2012(not that any of the stars would come there) is just brutal. The good news is that Charlotte is going to have two first rounders this year, one likely in the lottery, and in all likelihood won't have to convey their first to Chicago next year, in what's projected to be an abnormally strong draft. The bad news is that this year's draft is supposed to be pretty weak, and Jordan has some bad contracts to unload.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Bogg said:


> At this point youth, cap space, and draft picks are Charlotte's best bet, but those Diop and Carroll contracts are just brutal. Jax should be able to be moved for an expiring next year, and Diaw could either play out his deal or be moved for a younger asset, but having Diop and Carroll eat up 11 million in cap space in the summer of 2012(not that any of the stars would come there) is just brutal. The good news is that Charlotte is going to have two first rounders this year, one likely in the lottery, and in all likelihood won't have to convey their first to Chicago next year, in what's projected to be an abnormally strong draft. The bad news is that this year's draft is supposed to be pretty weak, and Jordan has some bad contracts to unload.


We had our chance to move Boris, but couldn't get it done. He will play out his deal this year, and I doubt we'll resign.

Diop and Carroll won't be become viable trade options until they have an expiring deal. Both of those deals are terrible as you mentioned.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's the big reason the Chandler deal always seemed so retarded to me. If you're going to dump an expiring contract then do that. Instead they traded a good big man with an expiring deal for Carroll and Najera who made nearly as much and don't expire. Two of them were probably owed more money than Chandler.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ninerballin said:


> We had our chance to move Boris, but couldn't get it done. He will play out his deal this year, and I doubt we'll resign.


Depends, there's always some sort of market for guys on expiring deals who can still play. If they can get a pick or a halfway-decent young guy it may be worth it. Indiana really needs a 4 and is going to have a good deal of cap room, picking up someone like Brandon Rush for him wouldn't be a bad move.


----------

